# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Strategy >  Твоя Цивилизация - командная стратегия

## Valery_yourciv

Историческая онлайн-стратегия по мотивам Sid Meier’s Civilization



Всем привет!
*Твоя цивилизация* была задумана еще в 2012 году, но в виде играбельной альфы появилась только сейчас.
*Скрытый текст*Краткая предыстория.
Мой друг, MaiklIl в далеком 2012 году придумал идею Твоей цивилизации. Это должна была быть онлайн-игра, стратегическая, по реальной истории как Цивилизация Сида Мейера, и главное - командной игрой. В те времена я мало участвовал в ее создании, однако уголек интереса тлел постоянно и с новой силой вспыхнул в конце 2015 года. Я позвонил Майклу и мы договорились на базе текущей идеи делать новую инкарнацию игры, с современной графикой и с использованием последнего слова игростроя. Кроме нас, был привлечен профи-художник, он же UI-дизайнер. Однако, в январе 2016 Майкл был вынужден менять работу и жить на два города. В связи с этим времени на проект катастрофически не хватало, мне пришлось искать других разработчиков. Работа шла практически весь год, хотя активное программирование началось только в сентябре.


Игра задумывалась в духе Цивилизации Сида Мейера:
*Историческая*. Игра начинается в каменном веке и проходит через разные эпохи: античность, средневековье, ренесанс, новое время, современность.*Игра на победу*. В каждой партии игры побеждает тот кто первым построит и запустит космический корабль. Есть и другие варианты победы.Нации, великие люди, чудеса света, уникальные войска и многое другое. Все-все-все будем приближать к максимальному историзму.

А теперь поговорим об отличиях. Самое главное, наша игра это не сингл, а многопользовательствая онлайн-стратегия. И не просто многопользовательская, а *командная* - эффективно играть и побеждать могут только команды игроков, в 80-120 человек.
Для победы необходимо не только грамотно играть, но и построить команду, где практически каждый игрок имеет определенную уникальность. Таким образом, стратегия имеет не только геймплейный, но и социальный пласт.
Игра ведется партиями, до победы одной из команд. Как только победа достигнута, игровой мир закрывается и открывается новая партия.


Сейчас готова альфа версия игры, и на 15 января 2017 запланирован старт открытого альфа-тестирования. Приглашаем вас поучаствовать, оставьте электронную почту чтобы получить приглашение.

А теперь несколько слов о том что получилось в альфа-версии:
1) Экран города

Игра про историческое развитие, поэтому достаточно много параметров и аж 21 ресурс необходимо производить и распределять в стране. А страны большие, обмен и торговля внутри собственной команды это очень большая часть игры. Придется искать выгодные предложения и эффективно меняться.

2) Карта мира

Любимые гексагоны, как в Циве. На карте 6 видов климата, 9 видов рельефа, 49 видов месторождений из которых добываются ресурсы. Можно будет строить дороги, ирригации, ЛЭП, шахты.

3) Война

На картинке - иконки самых первых юнитов, которые будут в самом (почти) начале игры. А всего будет 52 сухопутных видов войск. 
Будет три разные боевые системы: сухопутная война, флот, авиация. И еще ядерное оружие.
Принцип боевки: атакует один, оборона коллективная. Бои обсчитываются мгновенно, с выдачей лога. Тут конечно не так как в Циве, однако для онлайна это самая разумная система.

Игра делается на движке Unity3D. Несмотря на наличие 3D в названии, никакого 3D в игре нет и пока не планируется. Этот движок прекрасно подходит и для 2D-игр. А выбран он был из-за хорошей кросс-платформенности. Именно благодаря Юнити уже на альфа-тесте будет доступен десктопный клиент для Windows, приложение для Андроида (смартфоны и планшеты) и браузерная версия (требуется браузер с поддержкой WebGL). В дальнейшем будет и яблочное приложение, и клиент для популярных соц.сетей.

Таким образом, мы надеемся, у всех будет всегда комфортный вариант игры. В пути - на телефоне. В офисе - через браузер. А вечером, дома можно будет насладиться красивой полноценной графикой десктопного приложения. Оно же получилось и самое шустрое, браузерная версия работает помедленнее из-за тормозов самого браузера. Ну а телефоны, понятно дело, маломощны.

Для комфортной игры желательно иметь не менее 4+ гб оперативной памяти, что в общем-то практически у всех есть.

Пока наверно все, потихоньку буду выкладывать другие материалы.
Подробнее об игре спрашивайте в этой теме или читайте на сайте игры.
Всех ждем на альфа-тестировании))

----------


## Valery_yourciv

*Альфа-тест стратовал!*

Чтобы присоединиться прочитайте инструкцию тут http://ru.yourciv.com/otkryityiy-alf...ya-kak-zahodit

Заходите!

----------


## Valery_yourciv

*Итоги первого альфа-теста, анонс второго и приглашение на краудфандинг*

Всего зарегистрировалось 599, а приняли участие 488 человек, было создана 51 тема на форуме и написано более 300 сообщения. Плюс почти 100 разных сообщений в соцсетях. А уж в нашем скайп-чате… невозможно счесть. Тысячи сообщений.

В результате теста мы получили важные данные по нагрузке на сервера, а также вами были найдены два очень серьезных бага. Подробнее об итогах первой альфы читайте тут.

*Краудфандинг*

Мы открыли сбор денег на площадке Бумстартер, и теперь можно нас поддержать рублем, гривной, баксом или лайком! Пожалуйста поддержите!
Мы принципиально не желаем брать деньги у капиталистов, чтобы Игра не превратилась в очередную "поделку от майлру". Мы делаем игру за свои деньги, и на деньги игроков, сейчас собирается финальная сумма которая поможет нам запустить игру быстрее.

*Альфа-2*
Назначена на 5 марта, записаться на нее можно тут. В ней будут реализованы страны, наша игра наконец станет командной)) Кроме этого, куча других нововведений, которые я анонсирую чуть позже!

----------


## Valery_yourciv

*Второй открытый альфа-тест готовится к старту!*

Начинаем 5 марта, уже завтра. Что будет нового? Отвечаем:
1) Страны. Командная игра наконец становится командной! Пока в черновом варианте, страну можно создать, в страну можно вступить. Ограничений по расстоянию и количеству на прием нет. Выйти из страны нельзя, перейти в другую страну тоже нельзя. Пока так.
2) Потребление ресурсов.
3) Много разных изменений в график: домики, климаты, кнопки. Слегка изменили интерфейс.
4) Большое количество технических доработок, все даже и перечислять не буду. Окошки будут открываться быстрее, исправлены ошибки верстки. Существенно улучшится игра в браузере.

Подробнее о нововведениях читайте тут.

Еще можно успеть записаться на альфу.

----------

